# Clerks 2



## SeruraRenge (Apr 15, 2006)

Purecrisis

Yes, it has arrived.

YAY


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 16, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> Link removed
> 
> Yes, it has arrived.
> 
> YAY


Yeah, the site has arrived... and it's been around for a few months now.

But the movie is still a few months away.

I must say, the beginning of that internet-only trailer is the best part... with Jay grabbing his nipples.  Funny shit.


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 16, 2006)

never heard of it


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 16, 2006)

meh, Kevin Smith is usally good...but why a Clerks 2? he shouldnt do sequels, unless its a Daredevil sequel(which he didnt direct, im saying HE should direct the next one)


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 16, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> meh, Kevin Smith is usally good...but why a Clerks 2? he shouldnt do sequels, unless its a Daredevil sequel(which he didnt direct, im saying HE should direct the next one)


He said that he had been planning it for a while.  In fact, at the end of Dogma's credits, it said "Jay and Silent Bob will return in Clerks 2: Hardly Clerkin'."  However, he decided to show them again in Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back.  Also, he promised Jason Meyes (Jay) that if he could go off drugs for a year, he'd make Clerks 2, which is something that Meyes really wanted.  So, Meyes got off drugs for a year, and Kevin then held up his end of the bargain.


----------



## illusion (Apr 16, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> He said that he had been planning it for a while.  In fact, at the end of Dogma's credits, it said "Jay and Silent Bob will return in Clerks 2: Hardly Clerkin'."  However, he decided to show them again in Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back.  Also, he promised Jason Meyes (Jay) that if he could go off drugs for a year, he'd make Clerks 2, which is something that Meyes really wanted.  So, Meyes got off drugs for a year, and Kevin then held up his end of the bargain.



Hell yeah, that shit looks friggin' hilarious.


----------



## JAPPO (Apr 16, 2006)

I saw it as a preview while waiting for SM4, and it looked like a 'okay' movie. Didn't see first. If it's anything like a Rob Schneider / David Spade / Jon Heder nightmare, then it will suck. Those ppl cant act.


----------



## king nothing (Apr 17, 2006)

who cares about kevins other movies clerks and jay and silent bob are the main shittttttt

i am the clit commander!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2006)

Clerks one was okay, I doubt I'd see part 2 though. It just doesn't appeal to me that much anymore.

I'm pretty sure the entire dialogue will be something like this: fuck fuck fuck, pussy dick cunts? Fuck that, fuck. Fucking fucker fucks! SEX!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 17, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Clerks one was okay, I doubt I'd see part 2 though. It just doesn't appeal to me that much anymore.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the entire dialogue will be something like this: fuck fuck fuck, pussy dick cunts? Fuck that, fuck. Fucking fucker fucks! SEX!


just like the song in Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah, that was a good song. Except, I remember it having a lot more fucks in it.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 17, 2006)

I hope they dont downplay the language and humor to appeal to a wider audience.

The first clerks was full of shock humor and I'm afraid that they might PG-13 this one


----------



## illusion (Apr 17, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was a good song. Except, I remember it having a lot more fucks in it.



I believe they only did that so they could break the record of how many swear words in a movie. I'm pretty sure South Park held the record.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 17, 2006)

illusion said:
			
		

> I believe they only did that so they could break the record of how many swear words in a movie. I'm pretty sure South Park held the record.


do you mean the movie, or the infamous episode "It Hits the Fan" that Comedy Central allowed (and still does) to run uncensored?


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 17, 2006)

I hope they don't PG-13 it. And it's weird for it to be in color.


----------



## illusion (Apr 17, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> do you mean the movie, or the infamous episode "It Hits the Fan" that Comedy Central allowed (and still does) to run uncensored?



Now that you mentioned that, I'm not sure anymore (damn weed), but I was referring to the movie at first.


----------



## Tanthalos (Apr 18, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> meh, Kevin Smith is usally good...but why a Clerks 2? he shouldnt do sequels, unless its a Daredevil sequel(which he didnt direct, im saying HE should direct the next one)



 Sequels to his movies are just the sounds made as he hit rock bottom.


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah man, this movie's gonna be hilarious or I hope it is, the first one was too funny so I hope this one is too


----------



## kire (Apr 23, 2006)

ohh a clerks 2...looking forward to it..I love kevin smith


----------



## narutorulez (Apr 24, 2006)

i hope olaf will be in this one too and sing the berseker song


----------



## Slips (Apr 24, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Clerks one was okay, I doubt I'd see part 2 though. It just doesn't appeal to me that much anymore.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the entire dialogue will be something like this: fuck fuck fuck, pussy dick cunts? Fuck that, fuck. Fucking fucker fucks! SEX!




How did you get hold of the plot  

Persoanlly I'll be cheaking it out loved clerks and kevein smith appeals to me.

Just seen his dvd "An eveing with Keven smith" which is very good. So I'm in the mood for a bit of Jay and Silent bob


----------



## Atreyu (Apr 24, 2006)

OMFG!! FINALLY!!!
/bow ..its here, took long enough tbh, but ...hey worth waiting


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Apr 30, 2006)

Kevin Smith's movies are much better than other other comedy movies because he still keeps that crude, sexual, curse-word sense of humor but still puts some sort of intellectual point behind it. Movies like American Pie and Scary Movie lose their appeal when you turn twelve years old, but Kevin Smith's films, as raunchy as they are, don't focus on sex so much that there's nothing else to the movie. It comes off as just fun and games, you know. It's not like all just booty conquest.

I'll definitely be waiting eagerly for Clerks II.


----------



## JustinCredible (Jun 9, 2006)

JAPPO said:
			
		

> I saw it as a preview while waiting for SM4, and it looked like a 'okay' movie. Didn't see first. If it's anything like a Rob Schneider / David Spade / Jon Heder nightmare, then it will suck. Those ppl cant act.



Its nothing like the crappy 'Benchwarmers flick', the Teaser you saw was okay, but.. you should check out the Internet Trailers as they're practically unrated. Plus trust me when I say, check out Clerks 1 and I'm sure you'll get hooked on ViewAskew.



			
				Robotkiller said:
			
		

> I hope they dont downplay the language and humor to appeal to a wider audience.
> 
> The first clerks was full of shock humor and I'm afraid that they might PG-13 this one



Actually the movie was going to be released unrated because Smith believed that the MPAA would give it an 'X' rating due to the content... It surprisingly got an 'R' rating. 


I saw the flick last week down in Red Bank, and it blew me away. The movie delivers.


			
				illusion said:
			
		

> I believe they only did that so they could break the record of how many swear words in a movie. I'm pretty sure South Park held the record.



Nope... don't believe that was his intention. And I believe either The Big Labowski or Casino has the most swear words in a flick. JASBSB is up there in the top 10 as is South Park: BLU.

The movie posters were just released...






[/url ]


----------



## DouglasFir (Jun 18, 2006)

narutorulez said:
			
		

> i hope olaf will be in this one too and sing the berseker song



Unfortunately Olaf is not in this one (Kevin actually had a falling out with the guy who played him during the making of Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back). This time it's just Dante, Randal, Jay, Silent Bob and a few new characters (including the hilarious Elias)!


----------



## JJ (Jul 4, 2006)

I saw a behind the scenes promo on this movie on IFC. I hope it is as funny as the first one.


----------



## Umphreys_McGee (Jul 5, 2006)

JediJaina said:
			
		

> I saw a behind the scenes promo on this movie on IFC. I hope it is as funny as the first one.



same here...I can't wait for it...I hope it is good!!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 5, 2006)

The first movie was great, so I am definitely going to see this one.  I have nothing but high expecations for this film.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 6, 2006)

I am cautiously optimistic about this film.  The first one was really good, but I don't know what to expect with this one.  But I will keep an open mind


----------



## Wolfy (Jul 22, 2006)

Just saw the movie yesterday, it was awesome, by all means.  
Jay and Silent bob were great, lots of laughs.  The first may have been the classic, but this one is a great spin on it.
Definately worth it!

All I have to say is two things:

*Spoiler*: __ 



"I'm sorry Jesus!!"
"It's inter-species erotica!"




-Obi


----------



## puffmonkie (Jul 22, 2006)

I loved it! Jay and Silent Bob were awesome and the new character elias was pretty funny too.


----------



## Deadpool (Jul 23, 2006)

Yea this movie was funny as hell. Now I have rewatch clerks again.


----------



## Frieza (Jul 23, 2006)

I thought the movie was pretty funny. I hope Kevin Smith keeps making movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah it was funny.

7/10, I laughed alot and was glad to see Dante actually have a nice ending this time,.

Keep in mind, I HATED the first Clerks.

2/10


----------



## RugaRell (Jul 25, 2006)

JustinCredible said:
			
		

> Its nothing like the crappy 'Benchwarmers flick', the Teaser you saw was okay, but.. you should check out the Internet Trailers as they're practically unrated. Plus trust me when I say, check out Clerks 1 and I'm sure you'll get hooked on ViewAskew.



lol i thought benchwarmers was real funny...well funny for rob shnieder, his movies usually suck   Anyway im lookin forward to seein this movie but im not sure if were even goin to get it over here


----------



## Frieza (Jul 25, 2006)

if not there are other ways around that.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm gonna see this movie when it comes out here.


----------



## danzel-x (Jul 25, 2006)

I've seen clerks i wanna see clerks 2 now.


----------



## nepthalion (Jul 26, 2006)

Great movie, I laughed so hard.

"Well well, they're more that meets the eye so..."


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 31, 2006)

saw it today, it was pretty damn funny. sometimes outrageous, but i enjoyed it. the dance sequence was pretty funny aswell.


----------



## Mr. Samsa (Jul 31, 2006)

It was good but I think he tried to hard to put a story in it. The story made it flow a little ackward to me. It still was a good movie and it was funny but I preferred the first. I also didnt like how they discarded the Dante's Inferno Allegory that was set up from the first one.

I give the movie a 7 out of 10.


----------

